# Good EMS for 03 SpecV



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good, decently priced EMS for an 03 SpecV?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you looking for piggy back or full standalone?


----------



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

im looking for a full stand alone


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SinC said:


> im looking for a full stand alone


there is no specific application for only the Spec V.

You could use MoTeC, Haltech, Electromotive Tec II or III, etc. They're all well over $1,000, and require extensive wideband dyno tuning.


----------



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

what about a piggy back


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SinC said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of a good, decently priced EMS for an 03 SpecV?


What are you goals, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SAFC is a good piggyback.


----------



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> What are you goals, if you don't mind me asking?


I just want the ability to tune my car the best i can.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

full standalone will do that. However, you gotta pay to play. Also, full standalone or full emanage is the only way you'll be able to control ignition timing.

SAFC is only an air/fuel manipulator.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SinC said:


> I just want the ability to tune my car the best i can.


I respect that, but I just wanted to know because if you're doing something specific, we can help you get set up so you don't have to spend SO much money tuning if you don't need to.


----------



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> I respect that, but I just wanted to know because if you're doing something specific, we can help you get set up so you don't have to spend SO much money tuning if you don't need to.


I appreciate that. Actually I'm not worried about spending a lot of money because I've got a sponsorship for my car I just dont want to spend all my sponsorship on just that so I was seeing if there were any that didnt cost too incredibly much. I was sure they'd cost a couple of thousand but wasn't really sure exactly how much.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

who is your sponsorship thru?


----------



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> who is your sponsorship thru?


 I got a sponsorship through Sport Compact Pro. It kinda sucks cuz they are giving me a $12,000 co-op sponsorship (meaning they only pay for part of what i do to my car) and i thought originally I was getting a $10,000 full sponsorship. But at the same time it's pretty phat cuz I can get pretty much anything I want at a discount. It's better than paying full price. If anyone else is interested in a sponsorship through them give me a holla. I'll be scouting for them here soon.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Unfortunately bro, that's not a sponsorship.

Sponsorships give free parts. You're just getting discounts. I hope for your sake it's not the thing that was in SCC mag......you'll get screwed. The prices you'll see are more than guys like [email protected] can get you.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

btw.....sponsorships are never given to cars just starting and with no mods. Sponsorships are given to cars that are unique to any other car on the road, and have something to offer the company....i.e. appearance at shows, or track times and stuff.....................but stock cars never get sponsored. You gotta put thousands of dollars into a car to get near sponsorships.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just for your own reference.......find a few prices for parts from them, and then email [email protected] and ask for prices for the same parts and see what you get quoted.


----------



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

well thanks for that info but I didnt find it in any magazine. Some guy I met got a $10,000 full sponsorship for his neon from them and he talked to them for me and got an application for sponsorship. but luckily I havent signed a contract so now that you pointed that out I dont think I will. Besides I got the hook-up now. I can get shit at cost cuz I'm starting to help out these guys who customize cars on the side. Thanks alot though you just saved my ass.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

glad to hear it man. You saved yourself a lot of trouble. And good work about gettin in on getting things at cost! It will save you tons in the long run!


----------

